# old school bunny gun



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

A friend and I went out today as the snow was coming in . With snow for a little background, I thought it would be fun to take the Savage 1899 H in 22 Hi Power with a tang sight out and see if I could hit anything with it. I used 60grain cast bullets loaded down to about 22 mag velocities. It was a little slow but the dogs managed to run 6 rabbits. The 1st bunny I shot at was angling away at about 60 yards and really moving along, I missed (no surprise there). The 2nd bunny was at about 35 yards and running right to left. He folded at the shot (big surprise there). I was pretty happy to shoot 50% with a 97 year old rifle.
Does anyone else hunt unique guns or am I the only loonie:lol:


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

First off I'd like to comment that YOU ARE NOT LOONEY! I hunt deer with a Model 99 in .300 Savage. My favorite bunny gun is a Winchester Model 37 in 20 ga. It's not as old as your Savage but it came north with the family from Kentucky. I Love hunting with old guns!


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

mwakely said:


> I Love hunting with old guns!


Yeah me too. I have allot of different guns I use for rabbit hunting, but I love to drag out the old ones and use them for what they were built for. My go to gun for bunnies is an old Savage model 24 in 410 - 22. I also love my Ithica model 37 featherlite in 20 ga. 
BTW, I can't think of a better Mi deer rifle than a 99 chambered in 300 Savage.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Jd What king of dog u running?

I like to use my new haven bolt action 3 shot .410 for rabbits, its not that old but its older than me!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

J-D said:


> Yeah me too. I have allot of different guns I use for rabbit hunting, but I love to drag out the old ones and use them for what they were built for. My go to gun for bunnies is an old Savage model 24 in 410 - 22. I also love my Ithica model 37 featherlite in 20 ga.
> BTW, I can't think of a better Mi deer rifle than a 99 chambered in 300 Savage.


The Model 24 410./.22 is my second favorite bunny gun. The third choice is an Iver Johnson 20 ga single shot. my second choice deer rifle is a Remington Model 8 in .35 Remington.


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

DIY, Dodge is a beagle with blue ticking around his neck and red ticking on his legs. He came from a guy who raises beagles for small pack.

mwakley, remington model 8 is definitively unique and the 35 rem is a great deer cartridge. I believe the model 8 was remingtons first auto loading rifle?


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

DIYsportsman said:


> Jd What king of dog u running?
> 
> I like to use my new haven bolt action 3 shot .410 for rabbits, its not that old but its older than me!
> 
> ...



I love the .410 bolt action for bunnies. I have a Revelation model R330B bolt action .410 w a full choke made by Mosseberg and distributed by Western Auto Supply Co. It's a fun gun to take out for bunnies


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Old school? As soon as I scrape up some extra money I'll be hunting with a black powder sxs. I have my eye on a nice old muzzleloader.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

J-D said:


> DIY, Dodge is a beagle with blue ticking around his neck and red ticking on his legs. He came from a guy who raises beagles for small pack.


Ok so hes a beagle and blue tick mix? Or mayne i dont understand..



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## north_of_mackinaw (Sep 2, 2003)

I used to love taking my grandfathers old double barreled .16ga hunting rabbits or pats when I was a kid and down at his place. When he died I had no idea where it had ended up until I was down at my dad's place one fall and he showed me he'd gotten it when grandpa died. Years later when my dad passed I got it for myself. I take it out every now and then Sometime hunting with "old" firearms is enjoyable for sentimental reasons too.


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

DIY, he is a beagle. Blue tick is his color, such as tri color or black and tan beagle.

N of Mack, you are right, using a gun thats been passed down through family brings back so many memories and feelings, it's almost like they're still with us.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

jd thanks for clarifying... i was not aware of the blue tic color config

anyone for some gun pics?

heres my not so old New Haven 283t i think it is, nothin special but its nostalgic to me


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Here's my old Remington .22 Special with the octagon barrel. It has 5 dates on it so I don't know which ones right. Jan.1909, Oct.1909, Mar.1910, Nov.1911 and Apr.1912 The only shell it shoots are .22 WRF's at over $6.00 per 50 rounds, and pretty hard to come by.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I have one of those pump 22's also...it was my great grandfathers and has been in the family for a 100yrs. Mine also takes the 22wrf. Anytime we see a box for under $10, we buy it. Is anyone making it still? Seems like everything we find is older stuff at gunshows or online auctions.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

The last time I bought shells was at Gander Mountain in Flint, by Genesee Valley. I believe they were $ 6.00 a box of 50. They're probably a little more now, that was about 6 yrs. ago. Also, they were made by Winchester.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's my favorite bunny gun. I only take it out once or twice a year. It belonged to my father and his brother. They got it at age 5-6 around 1935. There are 5-6 notches in the stock for some of the rabbits they got as kids. My brother and I got our first ones early on as well as my son.










It is very light. I_t also folds in half. It's a H&R Folding. 410_


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

DIYsportsman said:


> heres my not so old New Haven 283t i think it is, nothin special but its nostalgic to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice guns guys, Thanks for the pics. 
In an effort to keep the pics. going , here is 1 of my go to bunny guns.
Savage model 24 in 410-22 from the mid fifties.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

When I get in the mood I hunt with the first gun I owned. My grandfather gave me a 12 gauge Eastern Arms single. He bought it in 1921 for $12.00. It's heavy but flat out kills 'em. I also turkey hunt with it. He's with me every time I take it out.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

J-D said:


> Nice guns guys, Thanks for the pics.
> In an effort to keep the pics. going , here is 1 of my go to bunny guns.
> Savage model 24 in 410-22 from the mid fifties.


 
Had one of those as a kid. My brother broke the stock finishing off a rabbit. My father told him to crack the rabbits head with it. He didn't tell him to do it like hitting a golf ball though. I gave it to him after that.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Never seen one that folded like that? Thats cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I have several old guns passed down to me. I have a Winchester model 94 in .32special from 1945 and another model 94 30-30 from 1964 (shot my first gun deer with it!). I have a jc higgins 12 gauge from 1962 with the ported poly choke, my favorite shotgun and I hunted this gun as a kid. I also have a jc higgins .22lr that kind of compliments the 12 gauge and I suspect is the same year. I was recently given a Winchester model 37 in 16 gauge from 1939.

Every time I carry these guns I think of those who carried it before me and the game they may have taken. I also am trying to make sure that I personally shoot game with each one. None are safe queens and they all get used at some point during the year, even if only to target practice a few rounds. They don't make them like they use to!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

ibthetrout said:


> I have several old guns passed down to me. I have a Winchester model 94 in .32special from 1945 and another model 94 30-30 from 1964 (shot my first gun deer with it!). I have a jc higgins 12 gauge from 1962 with the ported poly choke, my favorite shotgun and I hunted this gun as a kid. I also have a jc higgins .22lr that kind of compliments the 12 gauge and I suspect is the same year. I was recently given a Winchester model 37 in 16 gauge from 1939.
> 
> Every time I carry these guns I think of those who carried it before me and the game they may have taken. I also am trying to make sure that I personally shoot game with each one. None are safe queens and they all get used at some point during the year, even if only to target practice a few rounds. They don't make them like they use to!


I love to classic used but not abused guns, straight utilitarian, more beautiful than any gold inlay safe queen as u call it... Ahh warm feeling


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

